
Vimeo Blocked by Indian ISP - yomritoyj
DNS queries for vimeo.com are being blocked by Airtel, a major Indian ISP. Possibly an overzealous response to an order blocking a particular video.
======
stonecharioteer
Please get a VPN. It improved my Internet experience so much. I bought one the
moment duckduckgo got blocked.

------
justforfunhere
Works for me. I am on Airtel

